# Dog sitter



## hilarie71031 (Jan 14, 2013)

Does anyone know where I would start looking for a dog/house sitter in Hong Kong? Any reputable agencies for that type of thing?


----------



## hilarie71031 (Jan 14, 2013)

thank you elizarira, i think they are only a US company but I am checking into it further. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------

